# Cleethorpes this weekend



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Today were off to:

The Tertia Trust, Humberston Residential Centre, South Sea Lane, Humberston, Grimsby, DN36 4JX

Theres a C&CC meet there this week, ending this Sunday. Saw a few motorhomes there. Im scratching at the walls to get away, staying in sucks. Feel free to join us. Its £8 per unit per night and quite close to the beach and Cleethorpes entertainment. My mobile is 07842 120 170.


----------

